# Welcome to the NEW and OFFICIAL LACO Forum



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear all,

Watchuseek is honored to support LACO and to announce the new and official LACO forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome LACO, I just moved some threads from our GWF to the new forum. Good luck.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Wow, pretty cool guys.

I do not own a Laco, but have been sad to see their recent troubles. Hopefully a dedicated forum may have a small role in helping generate some interest.


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Ernie for supporting LACO, especially in this difficulty time :-!


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool. Although I don't own one (came very close) it is great to see this forum. Thank you Mr. Ernie.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks and welcome LACO. I have not followed the brand in the past, however this new forum will make it easy to learn more. I'm sure they'll find their way through their financial troubles and I'll be able to add Laco to my considerations. 

Looking forward to stopping by frequently to see what's new. Good luck Laco.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*A watchmaking house deserving a forum*










Looking forward to posting with all the other Laco/Lacher aficionados.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

This is great! Really looking forward to more information about these intriguing watches. 

I wonder if anyone at Laco can articulate their vision for this forum? Is there an official voice of Laco who will participate here? I have noticed the "flavor" of the different official forums here at WUS, and I wonder what this one will take on. 

Whatever the case, having this forum increases my interest in the brand.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Cursor said:


> I wonder if anyone at Laco can articulate their vision for this forum? Is there an official voice of Laco who will participate here?


Peter Pfeiffer from Laco is moderator of this forum, so it is an excellent opportunity for first hand information. I am delighted having this new forum.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool! |>


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Cursor said:


> ....
> 
> I wonder if anyone at Laco can articulate their vision for this forum? Is there an official voice of Laco who will participate here? I have noticed the "flavor" of the different official forums here at WUS, and I wonder what this one will take on.
> 
> ......


Scroll down and you will read the name of the moderator and you will find the answer to your question.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Welcome LACO, I just moved some threads from our GWF to the new forum. Good luck.


Same here, welcome aboard Laco.:-!

I just copied 9 Laco diver threads from the Dive Watch Forum to over here. I figured some dive watch representation couldn't hurt at all.;-)


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> Same here, welcome aboard Laco.:-!
> 
> I just copied 9 Laco diver threads from the Dive Watch Forum to over here. I figured some dive watch representation couldn't hurt at all.;-)


Welcome you are. In fact, I think maybe some of our Laco Flieger watch aficionados never knew that Laco actually makes a diver as well. Everyone should check out the company website if they have not done it yet.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Ernie & Mike for the support and 

Welcome Laco!!! :-d

This will be a good platform for Laco and everyone... cheers :-!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice :-! Just in time for my first Laco which should be here tomorrow.


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Th one thing that has kept me from purchasing a Laco is my confusion about the different quality levels that are released under the Laco, Laco by Lacher, or Lacher name. Perhaps someone could clarify who makes what brand, and what are the different quality levels, if there are any at all.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MMT said:


> Th one thing that has kept me from purchasing a Laco is my confusion about the different quality levels that are released under the Laco, Laco by Lacher, or Lacher name. Perhaps someone could clarify who makes what brand, and what are the different quality levels, if there are any at all.


That's a great suggestion. I'd like to know more about the brand differences as well.:thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I e-mailed Peter Pfeiffer to have a look at your post. He is very busy at the moment but a reply will be posted here on the forum. Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Et voilá, here we go (answer by Laco): https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2087627

If there is any question left please let me know................


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Very cool to have an official forum here at WUS! :-!


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Danke! :-!


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

Really happy to see a Laco forum. I have owned the Type A and Type B for some time now and love the quality of the watches they make. Really looking into the Diver for my next purchase...so, I will be reading this forum in earnest. 
Welcome.


----------

